# Der Sinn von Arrays



## Borgus (6. Jun 2015)

Ich arbeite mich gerade durch diverse Tutorials, aber eine Frage stellt sich mir immer an der selben stellen:
Wofür sind Arrays gut? Ich den Beispielen der Tutorials hat man ja so gut wie nie einen praktischen Bezug.

Kann mir jemand ein logisches Beispiel für die Verwendung von Arrays nennen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## strußi (6. Jun 2015)

stell dir vor, du müsstest für eine matrix von 100 x 100 selber jede variable selber anlegen oder du hast ein array das du über schleifen befüllen und/oder zugreifen kannst. 

```
int[][] matrix =new int[ 100][100];
for( int row =0; row <matrix.length; row++){
    for( int col =0; col <matrix[ row].length; col++){
          matrix[ row][col] = row+ col;
    }
}
```


----------



## Flown (6. Jun 2015)

Also Arrays sind eigentlich eine Aggregation von gleichen Objekten, die für sich allein sein können, aber logisch zusammengefasst werden können.

Nehmen wir das Beispiel eines Einkaufszettels (in diesem Fall das Array). Darauf stehen alle Waren, die du einkaufen möchtest. Du nimmst ja nicht für jede Ware einen neuen Zettel, sondern schreibst es auf den Einen! Ein Zettel hat nur bestimmt viel Platz (genau so wie ein Array).

Weitergeführt dynamische Listen:
Wenn du aber ein Endlospapier hast, kannst du beliebig viele Waren darauf schreiben und das Papier dann abreißen. Also ist dann der Platz nicht mehr begrenzt.


----------

